# 2 male leopard geckos for sale



## trebor9 (Oct 12, 2008)

Am looking to sell two males after gettin a male albino and a female normal, so i will need to seperate but dont have the room. Will consider swaps on them or for sale at £20 each, they are around 6 months old and are feeding well, will post pics. buyer collects, based in wimbledon. south west london.


----------



## jayb185 (Sep 29, 2008)

add me i might buy send me some pictures of your two male gecko's please


----------



## jayb185 (Sep 29, 2008)

thank you!


----------

